
Some Thoughts on Forth Vis-A-vis Oracle and Java SE - falava
http://sam-falvo.github.io/2016/12/18/thoughts-on-forth
======
505
Circa 1983 I got hold of the paper FIG-Forth via snail mail. (Modems? none in
my house those days.) I got a version going on my housemate's Apple ][+, which
wasn't too hard as I'd learned 6502 assembly/machine language, and I
understood the Apple's peripherals reasonably well.

I hacked together a boot disk which booted and presented the Forth REPL. One
of my first projects was a text editor.

I probably still love Forth, and later on I sort of used the knowledge to
learn PostScript. I went on to do a lot of work in PostScript and I definitely
love that. And miss them both.

------
gaius
_One of the reasons why Forth has suffered in the greater computing community
is, “If you’ve seen one Forth, you’ve seen one Forth.”_

I love Forth. One of the first things I do on any new machine is apt-get or
yum it. But I have never managed to write an actually useful program in it. It
just isn't well-suited to the use cases of the vast majority of programmers.
And I say that as a guy who has shoehorned OCaml, Haskell and Elisp into "real
work"...

------
giardini
Previously posted

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13208494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13208494)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13229563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13229563)

~~~
dang
True, but those didn't get much attention, so a small number of reposts are
ok:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

------
mbfg
tldr; I hate cats, so let me tell you why i like flowers so much.

What has the whole Oracle/Java hate have to do with this article? Pointless,
and distracting.

